
Metatron Discovery Ex-Pack: Workflow Integrator - colony0802
https://metatron.app/workflow-integrator/
======
allosaurus21
I like the thing that job scheduling can be handled easily on the UI. It seems
to help people who have trouble and feel difficulties when using oozie.

------
sftic
I think it is the most impactable solution for workflow management. It's
interesting.

